# Leg of lamb in the smoke.



## tom 178 (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a small leg in there now. Qview will follow.


----------



## tom 178 (Jan 1, 2015)

I have never done lamb before so this will be interesting. It came marinated so I just put it in and hoping for the best. I got this last night for 50% off because it was the last day they could sell it. It was on sale for 6.99 a pound, then 50% off was $11.11.













leg ofLamb.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Jan 1, 2015


















legoflambBack.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Jan 1, 2015






I am using cherry pellets in the ANMPTS. It is in the MES 30" analog smoker at about 225*


----------



## red dog (Jan 1, 2015)

Great deal there Tom. Should be great. Keep the Q-view coming!


----------



## tom 178 (Jan 1, 2015)

The meat was very good but had way too much Rosemary for me. It was pulled out at 138* I put it on a hot grill for a few minutes to try reverse sear. The moist and tender meat was awesome.













smklol.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Jan 1, 2015


















smklol1.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Jan 1, 2015


















smklol3.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Jan 1, 2015


















smklol4.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Jan 1, 2015


----------



## mbogo (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice job on the smoke, too bad it was over-seasoned. I buy some of those from Trader Joes, I prefer the unseasoned ones and just do a light coating of EVOO, coarse ground salt, CBP, and fresh rosemary.   Always good, but yeah, that Rosemary can overpower it pretty easily.

Keep on smokin!


----------



## tom 178 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks Mbogo! I'll have to try and get an unseasoned one next time.


----------

